# Thai: Welcome!



## quiora

Hello!

I'd like to know the word for "welcome" in Thai from someone who knows. Not the noun (as in "a warm welcome") but the greeting: "Welcome!" Thanks.


----------



## Labga

welcome = ยินดีต้อนรับ


----------



## Stoggler

You'll find this site has 'welcome' in all sorts of languages (thinking about your request here and for the Georgian one - you might have some more languages in mind where that site might come in handy).


----------



## quiora

Thanks, Stoggler, I already know that site, but since I'm a translator myself - and the reason I'm searching for the greeting "welcome" in different languages is that the director of my son's daycare got it all wrong when she made a sign with all the languages after just googling them - I want to double check and triple check everything to get it right


----------



## quiora

Thank you, Labga!


----------



## Stoggler

quiora said:


> Thanks, Stoggler, I already know that site, but since I'm a translator myself - and the reason I'm searching for the greeting "welcome" in different languages is that the director of my son's daycare got it all wrong when she made a sign with all the languages after just googling them - I want to double check and triple check everything to get it right



Makes sense

Regards


----------

